# Giants did exist



## stevie g (11/4/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Grand Guru (12/4/20)

That piece of granite must have been very malleable!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (12/4/20)

Grand Guru said:


> That piece of granite must have been very malleable!


Well, if it's real and as old as they say, then it wasn't granite back then, but mud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (12/4/20)

BTW, those coins were prob stolen the next day (after the video was posted)........being South Africa and all........lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (12/4/20)

Grand Guru said:


> That piece of granite must have been very malleable!



It's the 5g towers, I'm telling you.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mollie (12/4/20)

zadiac said:


> Well, if it's real and as old as they say, then it wasn't granite back then, but mud.


Granite is formed over millions,billions of years first in mud form then hardened by lava etc
But there are alot of movement on the ground so for that footprint to have kept it's perfect shape is a 50/50% BUT
It could also been made by people i would say more 80% possible cause it can be done 
By the looks of the colour it looks like African Dream which is a South African granite type


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## stevie g (12/4/20)

Grand Guru said:


> That piece of granite must have been very malleable!


Yes. Lava spewed from granite. 

Do your own research.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (12/4/20)

Either way, I think it's bogus.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (12/4/20)

Granite is an igneous rock thus is formed from lava flows. Footprints etc can only be preserved in sedimentary rock such as sand and limestone.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## mad_hatter (13/4/20)

Is this dude for real or is the lockdown affecting him?

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/4/20)

Interesting that the comments have been removed.

https://www.robertschoch.com/south_africa_footprint.html

Enough said.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/20)

stevie g said:


>



Chill dude , you are having a heart attack.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (14/4/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Chill dude , you are having a heart attack.


Nope that is not a heart attack, it's a condition called "Vocalis Colonicus" which is common among those that have lost the ability to distinguish between reality and fiction.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## alex1501 (14/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/20)

Raindance said:


> Nope that is not a heart attack, it's a condition called "Vocalis Colonicus" which is common among those that have lost the ability to distinguish between reality and fiction.
> 
> Regards


GREAT DESCRIPTION !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## mad_hatter (15/4/20)

stevie g said:


> Do your own research.



What a cop-out. Stop posting absolute twaddle on the internet, you should be in a mental asylum

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/4/20)

Who cares about the footprint, just above it under the graffiti is Spongebob's great grandfather

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

